

Ask HN: How to get out of paralysis by analysis? - notastartup

I am stuck on a design problem. While I want to facilitate the overall usage experience by making it easier and intuitive for the user, it comes at a cost of reducing freedom to account for certain edge cases.<p>Overall, I am simply unable to proceed. I can&#x27;t move forward with coding because my mind is blocked. I don&#x27;t know which path to choose because both paths seem equally terrible and equally good.<p>Do I just emulate what the competition is doing but secretly repress my own desires? Am I reinventing the wheel?<p>How can I get out of this mess? If I choose one, the fear and despair that this won&#x27;t work or some imagined user complaining fills me with doubt and forces me back to the drawing board.
======
kellros
In the end, the only opinion that matters are those of your users. You should
talk to them - find out what they like and don't like ( to gain some
perspective ) and then iterate on what works.

Try to reduce the amount of things you are working with to the bare minimum -
ex. actors + action = result - and revisit the models you designed and
determine how the action should change their state. Workflow diagrams
sometimes help to visualize complex interactions too.

